# on a fence



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

my 87 5kq is in a bad way. i need to replace the sub frame in the front and the power steering mech (all in one go in theory) to keep it alive. and even after that there is still the mysterious power drain if it sits for more than 2 days. then the cosmetic issues (in particular the front quarter panels need replaced).
so 3 options i have come up with.
1. do all the work and deal w/ the power drain for the 5000q is an amazing all purpose car. this one in particular mysteriously has more power than any of the half dozen or so 5kq's anyone in my circle has run (except for the one turbo of course). this option most likely in the miraculous event of finding reasonably uncorroded maroon quarter panels (sort of a sign from audi god).
2. logically sell it for parts or fix. if anyone is interested its in northeast PA at the moment but still legal and driveable to southern PA where i live now.
3. aquire a reasonably clean turbo quattro of similar vintage that needs parts my 5000 can provide then scrap the rest. this is probably a pipe dream but again if anyone close to PA has info on such an animal i am interested.


----------



## Qwalude4ws (Dec 21, 2003)

hey buddy, im about 15 mins from honesdale (in ledgedale), and miraculously, Ive got a maroon(with bad clearcoat) audi that Im using for parts. The quarters are good strait and no rust.


----------



## Qwalude4ws (Dec 21, 2003)

the steering works good, has a slow mysterious fliud leak, but not bad.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

haha no way! thanks for the option. i will enter it into my calculations.


----------



## Qwalude4ws (Dec 21, 2003)

cool let me know if you decide to part out


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

if you need a good front subframe, shoot me a PM. i have a nice one with no rust out here sitting in the shop taking up space


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*

thanks. i have access to all the parts cars i need though, its mostly just a matter of summoning the chutzpah. i forgot to mention too, if anyone not too far away is selling a halfway decent 5000/200 tq wagon or a 4000cs that need swappable part work, i am adding those to my wishlist.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*final decision*

in the end i am giving up on it. if anyone needs a parts car...
good:
-brakes (everything: accumulator, calipers, master cylinder, etc.)
-transmission/clutch
-engine is fine though a little noisey
-power windows except for passenger rear 
-power locks
-all window switches work as do mirrors tho the mirror switches are loose in their housing
-extra door panels (need cleaning)
-gas tank and fuel pump (bypassed and disposed of leaking fuel accumulator, never noticed a difference)
-instrument panel (lights go on the blink occasionally)
-steering column lever cluster is good (except possibly for cruise control, i don't know exactly why the cruise doesn't work)
-heater and fan. although the heater isn't as powerful as it could be
-1/2 the door handles
-exhaust system, though frankensteined together from several, is quiet.
-windshield washer pump/reservoir
bad:
-subframe
-power steering rack
-sunroof (might just be a timing issue)
-headliner of course
-leaks a little more than a quart of oil a month (worst leak is in the rear diff)
-steady power drain. if the car sits for more than 2 days the battery is completely gone.
-AC is long gone. though it probably just needs recharged i never use AC anyway so i took the belt off and cannibalized the adjustment bolt to use for the alternator ^_^ 
-as mentioned earlier, cruise control (not a vacuum problem, its something else)
-front shocks
-drivers door panel is busted though probably not irreparable
-1/2 the door handles
if i thinjk of more good or bad i will add on...


----------

